
Data isn’t just being collected from your phone. It’s being used to score you - af16090
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/07/31/data-isnt-just-being-collected-your-phone-its-being-used-score-you/
======
m463
Apple does this.

Search "apple trust scores"...

"Apple has quietly introduced "trust scores" for people based on how they use
their iPhones and other devices. The tech giant, which last month became the
first public company to be worth more than..."

~~~
loa_in_
So does Google bot protection (not a robot checkmark). It's necessary to score
users at least in that dimension to eliminate normally created accounts that
post spam or in worse cases malware.

------
rmrfstar
This medical adherence score [1] is horrifying.

[1] [https://www.fico.com/en/resource-download-
file/3317](https://www.fico.com/en/resource-download-file/3317)

~~~
kian
The id at the end is a sequential integer id for their presentation materials.
I wonder what other joyful findings await someone willing to wade through 3k+
documents

